# Gerbil behaviour



## clobojas (Dec 29, 2016)

I've got two gerbils, Stitch and Whisky, they're both brothers and were together from birth and have been fine since I got them in May, last week I noticed Stitch was chasing Whisky around the cage - it was most of the day and has continued whenever they're together. They used to do everything together but what's changed? They spent the night apart a few days ago and it's been a few days since together now, I've tried reintroducing them while watching twice now but Whisky stays at the top level of his cage close to me because Stitch continues to chase and corner him. Stitch used to be the scatty and scared one, how do I deal with this and what do I do if they never actually get back together? I know they shouldn't be alone. The spilt cage method would be extremely difficult with my cage so if I can avoid that, that would be wonderful. They're currently in different cages next to each other. A reply would be appreciated.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to say it sounds like they won't be able to live together, what you describe sounds like Whisky is being bullied by Stitch, if you try and put them together again, this will just continue until they fight, and they will fight until one, or both, are either badly injured or worse, one kills the other. 
Sounds like they will have to stay apart otherwise you could end up with a dead gerbil(s)

They can live happily as singles, you will need to give them more 1 on 1 so they get attention etc, they should be OK.


----------



## clobojas (Dec 29, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> I'm sorry to say it sounds like they won't be able to live together, what you describe sounds like Whisky is being bullied by Stitch, if you try and put them together again, this will just continue until they fight, and they will fight until one, or both, are either badly injured or worse, one kills the other.
> Sounds like they will have to stay apart otherwise you could end up with a dead gerbil(s)
> 
> They can live happily as singles, you will need to give them more 1 on 1 so they get attention etc, they should be OK.


I was afraid of that, I know they would've forgotten each other's scents now it's been longer than 24 hours but do you think a reintroduction could be possible at ANY stage? They used to be so close for so long I don't know what changed, but I will definitely give them more attention.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

clobojas said:


> I was afraid of that, I know they would've forgotten each other's scents now it's been longer than 24 hours but do you think a reintroduction could be possible at ANY stage? They used to be so close for so long I don't know what changed, but I will definitely give them more attention.


Well, I am no expert, but I don't think they could ever live together I'm sorry to say.

Some gerbils just do not get on, the only suggestion I can give is if you wanted to try and if you have the room and time to split these pairs up if they didn't work out, you could try introducing a baby to each of your current two, but be aware that introducing new gerbils to older ones is not easy and it could end up with you having four separate cages!

I'm sorry I couldn't give a happier answer.


----------

